# 2004 deer lottery is on



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Well it's that time already. I applyed on the computer. It's only about 110 days till deer bow season opens too. WOOHOO can't wait, I have been getting stands up and ready.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Record Number of Deer Licenses Set, Online Applications Available

The 2004 deer proclamation sets the stage for a season like no other, as
regulations will allow hunters to take a record number of deer this fall.

For the fourth consecutive year the North Dakota Game and Fish Department
has set a new standard for the number of deer gun licenses available,
according to Randy Kreil, game and fish wildlife division chief. The figure
established for 2004 is 145,250 licenses, an increase of 21,775 from 2003.

This aggressive approach is needed this year, and possibly next, to reduce
deer numbers to unit management goals, Kreil said. "Several mild winters and
the resulting increase in reproductive success have raised the state's
white-tailed deer population above management objectives in many units in
eastern and northern North Dakota," he said.

Nearly 21,000 of the additional licenses are for antlerless white-tailed
deer, Kreil said. Over the past several years, overall license numbers for
antlerless white-tailed deer have increased significantly in some units. At
the same time, antlered deer licenses have remained constant, or increased
only slightly.

Mule deer licenses are up from 2003 due to population increases, Kreil
mentioned, a result from the department's continuing conservative approach
to managing mule deer numbers. "Population and reproductive surveys indicate
an increase in overall mule deer numbers," he added, "therefore the
department is allowing for an increase in available licenses."

The number of licenses available for 2004 includes 6,375 for mule deer, an
increase of 1,150 from last year; 2,778 for muzzle-loader, up 414 from last
year; and 310 restricted youth antlered mule deer, an increase of 43 from
last year.

Another significant change involves the number of licenses each hunter can
obtain. If licenses remain after the lottery, the proclamation allows for
hunters to purchase an unrestricted number of additional antlerless licenses
in specific units as long as they are available. Last year hunters could
purchase up to three additional antlerless licenses.

Eastern North Dakota hunters will want to note that in unit 2B, early season
antlerless license holders who do not fill their license in the early
season, can also hunt the last three days of the late season in that unit.
Hunters with a license for an antlered deer in unit 2B may hunt only during
the early or late season dates applicable to their license.

North Dakota residents who are on active duty with the United States Armed
Forces and are stationed outside of the state are eligible to purchase one
white-tailed deer gun license of either sex, in a unit of their choice, if
they miss applying in the initial lottery.

Likewise, North Dakota residents who were unable to participate in the 2003
deer gun season because they were on active duty with the U.S. Armed Forces
and were stationed outside the state are also eligible to purchase one deer
gun license for a white-tailed deer of their choice in a unit of their
choice.

Online applications for regular deer gun, youth and muzzle-loader seasons
are available now for prospective hunters to apply through the game and fish
internet website, while paper applications will be available to vendors
throughout the state by May 12. The application deadline is June 2.

Applicants can access the department's website at discovernd.com/gnf to
submit a lottery application online, or to print an application for mailing.
Regular license fees apply and no service charge is added.

Lottery and gratis applications will be available at game and fish offices,
county auditors and license vendors by May 12. Persons can also apply by
calling 1-800-406-6409. A service fee is added for license applications made
over the phone.


----------

